# HU_NBT2 Coding fails always



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lkrose78 said:


> I am also in the same boat, throwing errors as soon as I try to FDL HU_NBT2. Can't even reload OEM ncd.
> 
> I am running:
> 2.0.3
> ...


Try Launcher ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.1_Build_60.


----------



## lkrose78 (Apr 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try Launcher ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.1_Build_60.


do you have a link? My only link is what I currently have.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lkrose78 said:


> do you have a link? My only link is what I currently have.


PM sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Shawn,
I considering to buy a NBT evo ( orginal from F20 ) to replace my F32 nbt, is it suitable ? 
And whether can be coded ? 

Thks, 
Damien


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I considering to buy a NBT evo ( orginal from F20 ) to replace my F32 nbt, is it suitable ?
> And whether can be coded ?
> 
> ...


I have no idea on NBT => NBT2 retrofit. I have yet to even see ann Evo Unit in person yet.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Just saw it in ebay selling nbt evo, but its for F2X. 

Can check is there anyway to code my nbt_g navi with a 6 digits postal code search ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Just saw it in ebay selling nbt evo, but its for F2X.
> 
> Can check is there anyway to code my nbt_g navi with a 6 digits postal code search ?


I was under the impression 6 digit postal code search was possible now with NBT. :dunno:


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Saw it in ebay as for F2X, but dont know suitable for my f32 and can be coded or not.

How about anyway can code the navi 6 digits search for my Nbt_g? Or anyway can upgrade my firmware ?


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Mine nbt_g cannot be search using 6 digits postal code, i dont whats wrong or maybe my FW NBT_g too old


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> ...
> How about anyway can code the navi 6 digits search for my Nbt_g? Or anyway can upgrade my firmware ?





DTKT said:


> Mine nbt_g cannot be search using 6 digits postal code, i dont whats wrong or maybe my FW NBT_g too old


Contatc EleBest Pte Ltd, as here they show it working in both NBT & CIC:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raOFTYaVj_U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWFED8nQsjM


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Many Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Many Thanks,


No problem. When you find out what is needed for it. or the trick to getting it to work, please post back.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Called him before, becos my nbt not retrofitted by him, he replied back the it is impposible to do it, Sigh...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Called him before, becos my nbt not retrofitted by him, he replied back the it is impposible to do it, Sigh...


What the hell does retrofit have to do with this? And why then does he post Video of this capability if he does not offer it? He will only help if you buy NBT retrofit from him?


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

I think so,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> I think so,


Maybe you can find someone on BMW.SG forum that has it working, and if it is a Coding parameter, get their HU Unit .ncd file to study and compare to yours.

http://www.bmw-sg.com/forums/forums/


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Many Thanks, cheer!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Im Germany and I think in EU too, we can use the postal searching function since years.
In Germany we are using five digits for postal searching.


Thorsten


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

But surprisingly mine only allow to key 2 digits,


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone know how to activate "google local search" might be the alternative to be able to search by postal code.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

DTKT said:


> Anyone know how to activate "google local search" might be the alternative to be able to search by postal code.


Google local voice search	Yes	HU_NBT	3000	GOOGLE_LOCAL_VOICE_SEARCH


----------



## tonydt1g3r (May 25, 2015)

Can someone send me a link to the download that will allow me to code HU NBT2 please. Is it the beta version I need or does the latest e-sys fix it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tonydt1g3r said:


> Can someone send me a link to the download that will allow me to code HU NBT2 please. Is it the beta version I need or does the latest e-sys fix it?


You need latest E-Sys Launcher 2.x:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

*EVo Coding*

Hi Guys,

Was it just the EVO that had issues FDL coding with the earlier versions of esys launcher?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was it just the EVO that had issues FDL coding with the earlier versions of esys launcher?


No, FEM_BODY in cars with 56.x have issues too.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

*EVo Coding*

Hi shaun

Hope you well buddy!

OK, does the latest launcher solve FEM issues also?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Hi shaun
> 
> Hope you well buddy!
> 
> OK, does the latest launcher solve FEM issues also?


I think so, but I have no way to confirm it with my F10.


----------



## sesarj (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm using EsysLauncher 2.4.3 with esys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 57.1, but I am still not able to code the HU_NBT2 to activate enhanced bluetooth. 

Edit-- Nevermind. I figured it out.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sesarj said:


> I'm using EsysLauncher 2.4.3 with esys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 57.1, but I am still not able to code the HU_NBT2 to activate enhanced bluetooth.
> 
> Edit-- Nevermind. I figured it out.


What was the issue and fix?


----------



## ramdg (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm having the same problem with my F36 (F020). Coding on HU_NBT2 and FEM_BODY gives back errors. I'm running E-sys with Launcher 2.4.2.82 and v.56.5_PSdZData_Lite. I noticed there is a newer Launcher version 2.4.3.85. I will install this one first and give it a go. In the mean time if somebody has some pointers for me, pls let me know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ramdg said:


> I'm having the same problem with my F36 (F020). Coding on HU_NBT2 and FEM_BODY gives back errors. I'm running E-sys with Launcher 2.4.2.82 and v.56.5_PSdZData_Lite. I noticed there is a newer Launcher version 2.4.3.85. I will install this one first and give it a go. In the mean time if somebody has some pointers for me, pls let me know.


You need to update.

PM sent.


----------



## ramdg (Oct 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update.
> 
> PM sent.


Thx Shawn. Again!


----------



## kaliwho (Jul 4, 2015)

Similar issues over here. I recently got 2016 F30 LCI 340. Coding on HU_NBT2 and FEM_BODY gives back errors. Was using this setup and successfully coded 2015 F30 335 and all was good. Is there an updated package that allows coding of [HU_NBT2] + [FEM_BODY] on newer vehicle firmware?

If yes - can someone point me in the write direction?

Current Setup
- E-Sys_Setup_3_24_3_RC_b38445.exe
- ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.0.7_Build_54
- v.56.0_PSdZData_Lite

Many Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaliwho said:


> Similar issues over here. I recently got 2016 F30 LCI 340. Coding on HU_NBT2 and FEM_BODY gives back errors. Was using this setup and successfully coded 2015 F30 335 and all was good. Is there an updated package that allows coding of [HU_NBT2] + [FEM_BODY] on newer vehicle firmware?
> 
> If yes - can someone point me in the write direction?
> 
> ...


Try the latest everything.

PM sent,

If afterwards you still have NBT2 Coding error, post exact error.


----------



## jool (Jul 13, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try the latest everything.
> 
> PM sent,
> 
> If afterwards you still have NBT2 Coding error, post exact error.


Hi Shawn, can u pm me also. Many Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jool said:


> Hi Shawn, can u pm me also. Many Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn, I'm involved in a NBT2 retrofit to my F22. Could you please PM me the last everything? 

Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coachrecio said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm involved in a NBT2 retrofit to my F22. Could you please PM me the last everything?
> 
> Thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The HU_NBT2 (NBT_EVO) problem is solved with E-Sys 3.27.1. I was able to code everything on a M235i (F23).

CU Oliver


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> The HU_NBT2 (NBT_EVO) problem is solved with E-Sys 3.27.1. I was able to code everything on a M235i (F23).
> 
> CU Oliver


Great News! What did you try to code, milkyway? I have problems now with TMC (Traffic info) Some days ago, it says "No traffic info available"... I will try to recode the HU_NBT2 and see what happens!


----------



## chuzo (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,

I'm also trying to install an NBT2 to my 2016 f22 m235i, when I try to read the coding data I get this msg: 

file for "cafd_00001ef6-006_004_004" not found


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chuzo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm also trying to install an NBT2 to my 2016 f22 m235i, when I try to read the coding data I get this msg:
> 
> file for "cafd_00001ef6-006_004_004" not found


What PSdZData version do you use?


----------



## chuzo (Dec 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> What PSdZData version do you use?


Hello Shawn,

I used V57.3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chuzo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I used V57.3


You will have to try and inject a different CAD into ECU, and if that fails, then you must Flash the ECU.


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

coachrecio said:


> Great News! What did you try to code, milkyway? I have problems now with TMC (Traffic info) Some days ago, it says "No traffic info available"... I will try to recode the HU_NBT2 and see what happens!


HU_NBT2 coded and TMC working again! I'm trying to enable Bluetooth tethering from my Android phone but no success yet. Has any one got ideas about that? It seems that in old NBT systems it wasn't difficult to enable it...

By the way, psdzData v57.4 have been released I think. Maybe are they necessary to code HU_NBT2?


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

This is what I get from E-Sys... I have 57.3 psdzData. My car is from June 2015. How can I reach that 16-03-500 I-level??

Any ideas? I think that this is why I cannot code some things in my NBT2


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

istep 16-03-XXX is the next one, will come in next weeks.
But you didnt need it now!


Thorsten


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Thorsten, but my car has that i-step, how can I code it without the new psdzdata? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

No,

Go To VCM and read it, you haven't 16-03-XXX...


Thorsten


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok, i will try it. Thanks! But why is esys showing 16-03-500??

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaine (Jun 26, 2015)

I remember receiving a beta version of launcher and the newest pdzdata back in mid July, I was able to get my hunbt2 coded, but startup emblem never worked. I kept changing to variant 1 to display M logo but it never worked. 
Another thing, I have a M235i post 3/15 model, whenever I tried to set the ASD to f80 following exactly what was done with other members who also have hk sound, my asd just turned off and I never heard m4 sound. 
Have these issues been fixed? 

Can someone help? Ive been trying to get asd to f80 and startup emblem to variant 1 and neither work. Everything else works though somehow


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Daveslaine said:


> I remember receiving a beta version of launcher and the newest pdzdata back in mid July, I was able to get my hunbt2 coded, but startup emblem never worked. I kept changing to variant 1 to display M logo but it never worked.
> Another thing, I have a M235i post 3/15 model, whenever I tried to set the ASD to f80 following exactly what was done with other members who also have hk sound, my asd just turned off and I never heard m4 sound.
> Have these issues been fixed?
> 
> Can someone help? Ive been trying to get asd to f80 and startup emblem to variant 1 and neither work. Everything else works though somehow


Hi Daveslaine,

I have same problem, I am totally unable to change startup emblem. Don't mind what I code, I always get the Connected Drive logo at startup... I have coded many other things like tyre temperature but there are many things that I can't. I have the last everything I think thanks to Shawn but no success yet...


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, tried to code retrofitted NBT Evo in F30, error appeared(photo attached). After few hours Screen doesn't work at all(no signal), I'm unable to code HU_NBT2 now at all(photo attached). Need help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> Hello, tried to code retrofitted NBT Evo in F30, error appeared(photo attached). After few hours Screen doesn't work at all(no signal), I'm unable to code HU_NBT2 now at all(photo attached). Need help.


_SI B65 13 16 - Audio, Navigation, Monitors, Alarms, SRS

SITUATION
If an NBT-EVO head unit is swapped into a different vehicle it will enter a locked mode once it recognizes a different VIN.

This will require REPLACEMENT of the head unit to restore operation.

CAUSE
To prevent easy re-use of stolen Head units additional features are introduced with 11/15 ISTA/P software to bring NBT-EVO to a higher security level.

In NBT-EVO the mechanism is called ***8220;Trusted VIN***8221;_


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> _SI B65 13 16 - Audio, Navigation, Monitors, Alarms, SRS
> 
> SITUATION
> If an NBT-EVO head unit is swapped into a different vehicle it will enter a locked mode once it recognizes a different VIN.
> ...


Emulator installed there, it worked good before i tried to code it..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> Emulator installed there, it worked good before i tried to code it..


What VIN is in FA when you code it? Car VIN or Donor VIN? My guess is you used your car VIN, and the Emulator won't solve that.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> What VIN is in FA when you code it? Car VIN or Donor VIN? My guess is you used your car VIN, and the Emulator won't solve that..


I will look there, if there would be donor vin, will it work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> I will look there, if there would be donor vin, will it work?


Originally, yes. If you now have NBT2 in Lock Mode, its too late. I would be looking to flash it pre 1115 ISTA/P, like 56.4, which does not have Trusted VIN function. Then if you recover it, you can flash it to 58.3 and code it, but I would make damn sure FA VIN = NBT Donor VIN.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Originally, yes. If you now have NBT2 in Lock Mode, its too late. I would be looking to flash it pre 1115 ISTA/P, like 56.4, which does not have Trusted VIN function. Then if you recover it, you can flash it to 58.3 and code it, but I would make damn sure FA VIN = NBT Donor VIN.


Thank you, I will try.. 
Send me please link for 56.4


----------



## chuzo (Dec 29, 2014)

hello!

probably mine is also VIN locked.. Can someone help me with the 56.4 files?


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Originally, yes. If you now have NBT2 in Lock Mode, its too late. I would be looking to flash it pre 1115 ISTA/P, like 56.4, which does not have Trusted VIN function. Then if you recover it, you can flash it to 58.3 and code it, but I would make damn sure FA VIN = NBT Donor VIN.


 When try to detect CAFD with 56.4 next error appears..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> When try to detect CAFD with 56.4 next error appears..
> View attachment 561223


Detect CAF for SWE? I said nothing about injecting CAF into current NBT firmware. I said you need to flash NBT with 56.4, so it has older firmware without Trusted VIN lock.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Detect CAF for SWE? I said nothing about injecting CAF into current NBT firmware. I said you need to flash NBT with 56.4, so it has older firmware without Trusted VIN lock.


Ok, in such a case what is possible to do? Only write donor Vin in Fa and flash it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> Ok, in such a case what is possible to do? Only write donor Vin in Fa and flash it?


Flash NBT with 56.4 using Donor VIN in FA.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Flash NBT with 56.4 using Donor VIN in FA.


Is 56.4 lite enough for Flash NBT? Because I couldn't find full psdzdata.. Sorry for being such annoying..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> Is 56.4 lite enough for Flash NBT? Because I couldn't find full psdzdata.. Sorry for being such annoying..


No. Flashing requires PSdZData Full.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

Can anyone send me 56.4 Full PSdZData please? I'm having similar problem. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwdd said:


> Can anyone send me 56.4 Full PSdZData please? I'm having similar problem. Thanks.


Old versions are not maintained. Only latest 58.3 is available. PM sent.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn, thanks, but for this particular problem (NBT EVO re trusted VIN) can only be solved by using old version (i.e. 56.4). So I'm checking if anyone has this particular version. Thanks!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwdd said:


> Hi Shawn, thanks, but for this particular problem (NBT EVO re trusted VIN) can only be solved by using old version (i.e. 56.4). So I'm checking if anyone has this particular version. Thanks!!!!


Ok, understood in this case.


----------



## Mugga (Jun 7, 2015)

bmwdd said:


> Hi Shawn, thanks, but for this particular problem (NBT EVO re trusted VIN) can only be solved by using old version (i.e. 56.4). So I'm checking if anyone has this particular version. Thanks!!!!


Is this method verified? Did someone test it?


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

was anyone able to test this?


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> What VIN is in FA when you code it? Car VIN or Donor VIN? My guess is you used your car VIN, and the Emulator won't solve that.


Hi Shawn,

How do you write donor VIN in FA to code NBT Evo? Is there any tutorial or how-to?

thanks!


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

F-series, but i think it would be the same for other models to... 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=413187

instead of SALAP-ELEMENT you would choose HEADER -> Vinlong --> EDIT.


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Iam said:


> F-series, but i think it would be the same for other models to...
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=413187
> 
> instead of SALAP-ELEMENT you would choose HEADER -> Vinlong --> EDIT.


Thank you Iam! Another question, I have changed Vinlong but is it neccesary to edit also the whole FA with the donor codes (609, 6NH...)?


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

U should add the Codes yes, but exactly which one's are for NBT EVO i can't say. But 609 should be there and so on.
Remember to only code the necessary ECU'(s) with that doner Vin and not the factory fitted.


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Iam said:


> U should add the Codes yes, but exactly which one's are for NBT EVO i can't say. But 609 should be there and so on.
> Remember to only code the necessary ECU'(s) with that doner Vin and not the factory fitted.


Great! Thank you, I have only added 609, I haven't added more codes from donor. Yes, I only code HU_NBT2 with that FA


----------



## fabio67 (Jan 9, 2016)

hello I retrofit nbt Ages in e61, to work for a month
Today no signal, not because it leaves encode a file is missing in psdzdata
file: swf1_00002718-003_001_053
if you can help me thanks
nbt evo ID5
Reply With Quote


----------



## syncroflash (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a G01 with a MGU NBT2. The CAF is missing and the inject does not work. I want to flash the MGU via esys. Do I have to do something special or is it flashable voa esys an an ICOM Next. I already flashed an evo Headunit successfuly, but never a MGU. Would be nice to get some info from you, before I start the flash. Thanks lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

syncroflash said:


> I have a G01 with a MGU NBT2. The CAF is missing and the inject does not work. I want to flash the MGU via esys. Do I have to do something special or is it flashable voa esys an an ICOM Next. I already flashed an evo Headunit successfuly, but never a MGU. Would be nice to get some info from you, before I start the flash. Thanks lot!


MGU Flash should be no different.


----------



## syncroflash (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you, Shawn!

So I will give this a try....

Seems to be an often problem. I think there is no other solution to solve this?


Thanks an regards....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

syncroflash said:


> Thank you, Shawn!
> 
> So I will give this a try....
> 
> ...


If CAFD is missing, and you use proper FA, and CAFD Injection fails, then Flashing is only option.


----------



## syncroflash (Feb 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If CAFD is missing, and you use proper FA, and CAFD Injection fails, then Flashing is only option.


Okay and again many thanks for your response!


----------

